# On Prayer



## caddy (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember a pastor once saying that when praying--if you are having a particularly tough time in one area or another--to pray silently. Reason being that the enemy cannot read our thoughts and minds. Is there scriptural basis for this?


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, we are to pray without ceasing.
Our prayers are to always be saturated with scripture. We are to pray scripture and use it as a means of speaking to God. Paul's prayers for the churches are great models. And also keeping our study of scripture in a prayerful mindset couls certainly be an aid in "rightly dividing the word of truth." However, over-spiritualizing and making our determination about what scripture means based on a feeling could be dangerous...

Are you asking if there is scriptural basis for the notion that "the enemy cannot read our thoughts and minds?" I don't know of anywhere in scripture that would validate that, but I am by no means an authority on the matter. I would like to know myself!


----------

